# Identify this Bike/frame??



## Goldfang (26 Feb 2010)

For some time I have been toying with the idea of putting together a fixie if I could find a reasonable quality frame to base it on. Lo and behold, this morning I found a complete bike minus its wheels in a skip and it is a bit of an oddity, sorry, no photos, cant do that at the moment. The bike would appear to be a lightweight 10 gear tourer circa 70's-80's no transfers or head badge exept for a Reynolds 531 double butted frame tubes transfer on the seat tube. The frame may have been very well resprayed at some time, it is white, merging into a sort of titanium colour at the frame angles. it has chrome forks and good quality forged fork ends/dropouts.
The equipment on the frame does not appear to be of the same quality as the frame itself, solida cotterless chaiet, shimano gearset and polygon brakes? that are Campag copies. Shame about the wheels, the guy whose skip it was in said that his kids had ruined them riding around the garden on them, the bike was in the garage of the house when he bought it.
Any ideas anyone? It puts me in mind of a peugot perhaps.


----------



## Landslide (26 Feb 2010)

Could be one of many makes. If you fancy doing it up, don't worry about the make and instead investigate things like BB threading (is it English/Italian/French?), seatpost size, rear spacing etc.


----------

